# [PORTAGE] Temps compilation [Résolu]

## jerep6

Salut, je trouve un truc bizarre : 

Sur mon pc fixe amd 3800+ 2.4GHZ (32bits) je compile plus vite que sur mon portable core2duo T5250 1.5GHZ (64bits)

Les deux ordis sont en ~arch (respectivement ~x86 et ~amd64).

Exemple : 

Glibc

29min amd 3800+ (MAKEOPTS=-j2)

33min core2duo (MAKEOPTS=-j3)

Gcc

55min amd 3800+

1h05 core2duo

Est ce que le MAKEOPTS=-j3 est correct pour un double cœur ?. Auparavant j'avais mis -j5 mais c'est pire : 1h30 pour gcc

Ceci veut il dire que le amd 3800+ est plus puissant que le core2duo ou que j'ai mal configuré un truc ?Last edited by jerep6 on Sat Dec 01, 2007 6:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Faut pas regarder qu'à ton processeur, la vitesse et la capacité de ta RAM, et la vitesse de ton disque dur jouent aussi.

----------

## jerep6

Le portable (core2duo) a 2Go de RAM et le fixe (AMD 3800+) 1Go. Donc ce n'est pas la RAM (je ne connais pas la vitesse de la RAM).

En revanche, le disque dur du portable tourne à 5400 rpm, tandis que le fixe à 7200 rpm.

La baisse de performance vient surement de là.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Es-tu en multilib ? dans ce cas, glibc est compilé 2 fois : 64 et 32 bits  :Wink: 

----------

## Deusexodus

Je dis peut être des bétises mais est-ce que ça peut avoir à faire avec la quantité de cache L2 ? Faut voir combien ils en ont :

AMD 3800 + : L1 = 128 Ko, L2 = 1 Mo.

Core2Duo : L1 = ?, L2 = 2 Mo.

Après les deux temps se valent à peu près.  :S

----------

## geekounet

 *Deusexodus wrote:*   

> Core2Duo : L1 = ?, L2 = 2 Mo.

 

L1=32KiB et L2=4MiB pour le mien, tu le sous-estimes le C2  :Wink: 

----------

## Deusexodus

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Deusexodus wrote:*   Core2Duo : L1 = ?, L2 = 2 Mo. 
> 
> L1=32KiB et L2=4MiB pour le mien, tu le sous-estimes le C2 

 

Non c'est juste que j'ai eu cette info sur le net ... et c'est pas franchement efficace sur un site qui vend des portables : ils donnent peu d'infos et apparemment elles sont mêmes pas valable.   :Very Happy: 

Enfin moi un double coeur c'est mon rève (dans 1 ou 2 ans   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## d2_racing

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

> Salut, je trouve un truc bizarre : 
> 
> Sur mon pc fixe amd 3800+ 2.4GHZ (32bits) je compile plus vite que sur mon portable core2duo T5250 1.5GHZ (64bits)
> 
> Les deux ordis sont en ~arch (respectivement ~x86 et ~amd64).
> ...

 

J'ai remarqué aussi que mon laptop compile un peu plus lentement qu'un ordi de table, même si mon laptop est équipé d'un hdd 7200 rpm.

Ça doit être le prix a payer pour pouvoir l'apporter à l'université  :Smile: 

----------

## jerep6

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Deusexodus wrote:*   Core2Duo : L1 = ?, L2 = 2 Mo. 
> 
> L1=32KiB et L2=4MiB pour le mien, tu le sous-estimes le C2 

 

Mon core2duo a bien 2mo de L2, certains en ont 4mo, mais c'est plus cher  :Wink: 

En fait, maintenant je trouve que les temps de compilations sont équivalent voire même plus rapide sur le core2duo.

----------

## Temet

Vérifie ton Frequency Scaling...

Perso, si je désactive le FS, je compile plus vite... sinon il fait des va et viens sans arrêt (mais chauffe moins aussi).

----------

## jerep6

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Vérifie ton Frequency Scaling...
> 
> Perso, si je désactive le FS, je compile plus vite... sinon il fait des va et viens sans arrêt (mais chauffe moins aussi).

 

Je n'ai pas encore l'acpi. J'ai cherché vite fait, et ça a l'air assez compliqué.

----------

## kwenspc

Le disque est le talon d'achille. On s'en rend pas compte mais il est très demandé lors d'un emerge. (calcul des dépendances, décompression, compilation, installation...)

On s'en rend vraiment compte lorsque sur une même machine on essais différente configuration de disques. 

Sur mon laptop le simple fait de séparer /usr/portage sur une partition à part, formaté en reiserfs avec un blocksize de 1024 m'a déjà permit d'améliorer ça. C'est malheureusement tout ce qu'on peut faire sur une machine mono-disque. (sauf si on a beaucoup de ram on peut tenter de mettre /var/tmp/portage sur une "partition virtuelle" en ram)

Sur mon poste de travail (un C2D) je suis récemment passé à du raid 0 pour le système... C'est le jour et la nuit, vraiment  :Very Happy: , à croire que j'ai une nouvelle machine! Un emerge va nettement plus vite, on perd tellement moins de temps au niveau disque que les CPUs bossent plus (pour rappel: un CPU sur un système multi-tâche passe la moitié du temps à attendre que les données dont il a besoin pour travailler passe du disque à la ram).

Pour un laptop malheureusement tu n'as pas beaucoup de choix. La technique du RAID 0 est impossible.

Te reste à configurer au mieux ton noyau, et ton disque et son partitionnement. (Le choix du FS peut avoir un effet certain, XFS est tout indiqué amha sauf pour /usr/portage où là reiserfs fait des merveilles car il à affaire à son segment de prédilection: des tas de petits fichiers)

Reste l'idée du ramdisk si on a beaucoup de ram, pas très compliquée à mettre en place (pas mal de tuto sur le net).

----------

## CryoGen

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour un laptop malheureusement tu n'as pas beaucoup de choix. La technique du RAID 0 est impossible.
> 
> 

 

Il existe des laptop dell avec deux disques en raid 0  :Smile:  par contre je pense que c'est du raid soft et là   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yoyo

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   
> 
> Pour un laptop malheureusement tu n'as pas beaucoup de choix. La technique du RAID 0 est impossible.
> 
>  Il existe des laptop dell avec deux disques en raid 0  par contre je pense que c'est du raid soft et là  

 Amha, kwenspc utilise un raid logiciel ... Les "vrais" raids matériels sont très chers (et aussi très rares).

Enjoy !

----------

## kwenspc

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*    *kwenspc wrote:*   
> 
> Pour un laptop malheureusement tu n'as pas beaucoup de choix. La technique du RAID 0 est impossible.
> 
>  Il existe des laptop dell avec deux disques en raid 0  par contre je pense que c'est du raid soft et là   Amha, kwenspc utilise un raid logiciel ... Les "vrais" raids matériels sont très chers (et aussi très rares).

 

+1! anigel m'a filé le virus du RAID 100% logiciel, que du bon!!! (tellement que je commence à meugler au taf pour avoir un second disque afin de faire pareil là bas)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zaccret

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

> Salut, je trouve un truc bizarre : 
> 
> Sur mon pc fixe amd 3800+ 2.4GHZ (32bits) je compile plus vite que sur mon portable core2duo T5250 1.5GHZ (64bits)
> 
> Les deux ordis sont en ~arch (respectivement ~x86 et ~amd64).
> ...

 

A mon tour de poser une question. OK l'AMD a moins de cache d'un double coeur, il peut aussi moins paralléliser les tâches (mais il doit quand même faire du hyperthreading) mais il est quand même relativement puissant (3800 reste bien au-dessus de 3000), ça ne me choque pas que tu aies des temps de cet ordre là. Non ?

Par-ailleurs, je me demande si les binaires 64 bits ne seraient pas un poil plus gros que les équivalents 32 bits.

----------

